# Another Hello！



## laoshuterry (Feb 6, 2021)

Hello, My name is Terry, a full-time coder and 10 years ameture guitar guy. My gears are Takamine GD51CE and Epiphone 1960 standard LP. Now I'm learning how to make EDM from Youtube and some reasons lead me to this forum. I'm so glad to join this wonderful community.


----------



## Monkey Man (Feb 6, 2021)

Welcome, Terry! :emoji_beers:


----------



## laoshuterry (Feb 6, 2021)

Monkey Man said:


> Welcome, Terry! :emoji_beers:


Cheers man!


----------



## MusicStudent (Feb 8, 2021)

A guitar guy, don't worry, we will make a keyboardist out of you. Welcome.


----------



## Monkey Man (Feb 9, 2021)

... or at least a keyboardist who plays like a guitarist.

I oughta know; I play like a bass player.


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 9, 2021)

MusicStudent said:


> A guitar guy, don't worry, we will make a keyboardist out of you. Welcome.





Monkey Man said:


> ... or at least a keyboardist who plays like a guitarist.
> 
> I oughta know; I play like a bass player.


Welcome aboard

Before joining VIC, I played guitar and entered all non-guitar notes in the piano roll

Last week I signed up for online piano lessons and well, haven't picked up the guitar in a week


----------



## Monkey Man (Feb 10, 2021)

I don't need no steekin' lessons; playin' like a bass player's cool.  

If you can hear it in your head, you can programme it / play it super-slow and edit the notes.


----------



## BassClef (Feb 10, 2021)

Hello Terry, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Feb 16, 2021)

Heya Terry. Hope you stick around!  I'm also a full time developer. What's your language(s)?


----------



## laoshuterry (Feb 26, 2021)

ChromeCrescendo said:


> Welcome aboard
> 
> Before joining VIC, I played guitar and entered all non-guitar notes in the piano roll
> 
> Last week I signed up for online piano lessons and well, haven't picked up the guitar in a week


Cheers Man
Recently I'm learning EDM, and also haven't picked up my gears in weeks.


----------



## laoshuterry (Feb 26, 2021)

​


BassClef said:


> Hello Terry, and welcome to the forum!


Thand you BassClef!


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Feb 26, 2021)

laoshuterry said:


> Cheers Man
> Recently I'm learning EDM, and also haven't picked up my gears in weeks.


Glad to know there are others out there like me learning something new


----------



## laoshuterry (Feb 26, 2021)

Jonas.Ingebretsen said:


> Heya Terry. Hope you stick around!  I'm also a full time developer. What's your language(s)?


Haa, Thank yuo Jonas. We have the same love for career and hobbies. My main languages are C/C++/Python/Go, pretty commons.


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen (Mar 4, 2021)

C#, PHP, JS, Python, and SQL :D


----------

